# Trouble with posers



## RottonCotton (Jul 8, 2018)

Had somone pm me from Alabama a few weeks ago . The avatar pic is not the person in question its someone totally different. 
Problem men that are using woman pics to get crew change and info on catch . So you guys really think us veteran riders can't see this a mile away ? Matt just a fyi this is happening and I know it's part of gaining knowledge but it's annoying .


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 8, 2018)

RottonCotton said:


> The avatar pic is not the person in question its someone totally different.



how were you able to determine this?


----------



## RottonCotton (Jul 8, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> how were you able to determine this?


Via phone conversation , and pics from texts . This was 3 weeks ago and now I got a random pm from same person as this morning . It's fact and legit I would not post garbage .


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 8, 2018)

can you tell me their user name?


----------



## RottonCotton (Jul 8, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> can you tell me their user name?[/QQUO
> 
> Rougegirl (sp)


----------



## RottonCotton (Jul 8, 2018)

That's it


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 8, 2018)

RottonCotton said:


> Problem men that are using woman pics to get crew change and info on catch .



um, that's still a pic of a woman. i mean, that could be just an older pic of themselves that they are using as an avatar.


----------



## RottonCotton (Jul 8, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> um, that's still a pic of a woman. i mean, that could be just an older pic of themselves that they are using as an avatar.


More to it but it's not worth posting here . I stand firm but hey your right to an extent and factual .


----------



## Roguegirl29 (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm a woman thank u very much I use that pic for privacy issues u want me to send u a pic of me with my camo on an my legs very badly scratched up??


----------



## Roguegirl29 (Jul 9, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> can you tell me their user name?


Mart I talk to this guy a few weeks ago...I messaged him. Yesterday because I've been stuck in Livonia Louisiana in swampland four four days..got thrown off the train by the bull.thought gotten might b able to give me advice...there's no one here helpful all of them are snobs..so I luckily have a little money an sleeping in the swamps will send a pic to show I'm not lying if u would like


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 9, 2018)

honestly i have no horse in this race, so you don't have to prove anything to me. as i stated before you seem legit, so sorry you're having a hard time with folks on here.


----------



## Drengor (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## RottonCotton (Jul 9, 2018)

Drengor said:


> View attachment 44366
> 
> 
> View attachment 44367



Yea it's a clothing company and how would you know anyways .? I'm not asking for Cc or stupid shit . But yeah your post is funny .


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 9, 2018)

closing thread. nothing productive is going to come of this.


----------

